# HSS928AATD Operational Question



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

I now have almost 20 hours on my new machine and love it - no clogs which was a worry after reading the thread
Purchased the Factory shop manual, added a beverage holder, hours/tachometer meter, Velcro strap, Armor skids and will be doing the re-jetting this afternoon as well as adding the side edge guards 

Not sure if it's only me 
During long periods of operation my left hand cramps up holding the transmission engagement lever down - nice touch that the Auger lever locks 
Wondering if others have experienced the same 

My fix was a Velcro strap than can easily by engaged or dis-engaged to hold the transmission engagement lever down - no more cramped left hand 
Sure makes it easier with both hands free - walking behind the machine adjusting chute direction and transmission speed / direction 

Anyone else experience cramped hands?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Never Had my hand cramp, though I do adjust my grip from time to time. 

You got a pic of that beverage holder?


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

Sorry no pics just yet 
Will take one soon and post it if I remember 
Off to move more snow - we have loads if anyone wants some 

The "holder" is simply a floating beverage holder mounted on the front dash picked it up on Amazon 
Nice to have a hot drink in my Yeti or a nice cold beer while walking behind the machine


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

KJINTF said:


> Sorry no pics just yet
> Will take one soon and post it if I remember
> Off to move more snow - we have loads if anyone wants some
> 
> ...


you can get arrested around here for operating a snowblower and drinking. It's California.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

I remember Lake Tahoe - The extended family has a cabin on upper Echo Lake
Taxifornia lived there for too many years 

Glad to be in Montana "The Last Best Place" 
No issues here with a few beers or hot butter rums on my own land 

Looking forward to 4 or 5" of snow tomorrow - wonder what the re-jetting might do to the machine it does bog down a bit when tunneling through drifts of 2 feet or more


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

KJINTF said:


> ...added a beverage holder...


LOL, that was one of the first "farkles" I added to my Honda TransAlp back in 1990 (to hold my DD coffee on the way to work). I'll have to put one on the HSS, too, for those cold snowblowing sessions! :grin:



KJINTF said:


> Anyone else experience cramped hands?


Yes... I damaged my left hand when a load I was hoisting caused the lever handle to snap back and it periodically gives me problems, especially when cold. Have had carpal tunnel issues with both wrists over the years as well, which leads to numbness/tingling when gripping for prolonged periods. 

I've put a throttle lock on the TransAlp (think motorcycle cruise control), and have a large o-ring on a tether for the HSS lever. I am thinking of something more automatic on the bar end that would catch the end of the lever and would be easy to release with just a touch (see thumbnail below), but have not yet completed my ruminations yet as to the best way to attach it. Probably would tap the end of the bar for a flat-head bolt to hold a mounting plate for the latch, unless I find a latch with a better mounting method.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

I tried a large Rubber band then a bungee cord and finally settled on the wrap around Velcro strap attached to the handle it seams to work great however only had it on for a few hours

Anyone with additional suggestions? 

I was thinking of a snap on plastic "c" clamp with a tether or similar if the Velcro strap becomes too much of a hassle


----------



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

I had an early john deere that had a spring loaded button that when you depressed it while the drive lever down and let up on the drive lever it would hold the lever down. Depressing the lever fully would let the button release.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

KJINTF said:


> I remember Lake Tahoe - The extended family has a cabin on upper Echo Lake
> Taxifornia lived there for too many years
> 
> Glad to be in Montana "The Last Best Place"
> ...


Definitely up the jet and chime back in with your results. What size jet are you bumping to?


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

KJINTF said:


> I now have almost 20 hours on my new machine and love it - no clogs which was a worry after reading the thread
> Purchased the Factory shop manual, added a beverage holder, hours/tachometer meter, Velcro strap, Armor skids and will be doing the re-jetting this afternoon as well as adding the side edge guards
> 
> Not sure if it's only me
> ...


The only time I get crampy in my left hand is if I am spending a lot of time holding the thumb lever for track attitude (some places I need to float on undulating surfaces) and left steering clutch handle at the same time, especially if the bucket is in the air which changes the angle on my wrist.

I am sure it is just me getting used to the new machine (probably only have 8-10 hours on it total so far) and this will lessen as I get more used to it.

Thumper


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> You got a pic of that beverage holder?


I just ordered a couple of these:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kid-Stroll...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

This is the one I used 
I liked the cut out for a coffee cup handle and removable cozy easily fits the Yeti 
Plus the fact that it mostly stays upright as I bump along


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

53 hours on my 1332.

I do get the left hand cramps too*. I hardly get them when using my '91 HS828. I switch on and off using both machines.

I too use a velcro strap tied to the rubber handle, a 12" cinch strap that allows me to pull it off very fast with gloves on and it stays with the machine.

*I haveto say that I inhereted arthritis and one partial remedy for pain is I eliminated all wheat/gluten from my diet. While a major bummer to do that, I noticed about an 80% reduction in the joint pain I have been experiencing in the last few years.



KJINTF said:


> I now have almost 20 hours ...
> 
> Not sure if it's only me. During long periods of operation my left hand cramps up holding the transmission engagement lever down - nice touch that the Auger lever locks. Wondering if others have experienced the same.
> 
> My fix was a Velcro strap...Anyone else experience cramped hands?


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I use the Velcro band also,you can quick release it,if you have to and I also use it on my Honda Lawn mower ,I use to get cramps using it, but never after using the Velcro Band ,very cheap also..




jrom said:


> 53 hours on my 1332.
> 
> I do get the left hand cramps too*. I hardly get them when using my '91 HS828. I switch on and off using both machines.
> 
> ...


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

Quick update 

WOW the increase from 85 to 88 on the main jet WOW!!! I'm at 2,500ft elevation - it now runs through all the snow and ice with close to ZERO bogging down - a wonderful upgrade - The best to date!!!!!!!! 

I started installation on the side edging protection material and quickly decided it's NOT for me. The roll is now in the parts bin for other future uses 

Lastly after two to three hours of blowing the Armor Skids Pro-Hon stuff is not as I had hoped - Not going to return them but am NOT impressed. They do not let the bucket go down low enough on the paved driveway did not help in steering but going from the paved driveway to the lawn they seamed better than only the rear skids that came with the Honda. Easy enough to remove and install so that's the plan going forward

10" of wet heavy snow / ice but it's melting fast


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Why didn't you use the edging,I ordered some yesterday,thinking it was a good addition to protect the Auger Housing edge.
Great to know your snowblower jet change out made a big difference in performance. I had plan to go with the 90 and if not a 92.but since I'm at sea level,the 88 probably wouldn't work as well.Thanks for the update.


.y


KJINTF said:


> Quick update
> 
> WOW the increase from 85 to 88 on the main jet WOW!!! I'm at 2,500ft elevation - it now runs through all the snow and ice with close to ZERO bogging down - a wonderful upgrade - The best to date!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Hondas and beverage holders. For some reason, I imagine, that music that would always play in the 'Beverly Hillbillies' when the bank manager would drive up in his big convertible, is the music one magically hears while operating their full featured Honda snow blower.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

My stock jet was a 85 took a guess that 88 might be good - very impressed with the change - have not yet removed the spark plug - will do it tomorrow 

The edging just did not work as I had hoped - I like a crisp clean edge along the driveway after I plow it - the edging material made it very difficult to make a clean side cut after plowing. Not saying it's a bad upgrade in anyway it's just not for me 

The beverage holder did it's job just fine - always nice to have a cold one while walking at a slow pace behind the machine watching the snow blow away


----------

